# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Πλυντήριο > [Brandt] Δεν πλένει καλά τα ρούχα

## SDrikos

Καλημέρα.

Έχω ένα πλυντήριο Brandt WM601 άνω φόρτωσης.
Παρουσιάζει το εξής πρόβλημα:
Σύμφωνα με την γυναίκα μου δεν πλένει καλά και "γαριάζει" τα ρούχα.
Δοκιμάσαμε διάφορα απορρυπαντικά (υγρά, σκόνη, ταμπλέτες) επώνυμα
και το αποτέλεσμα το ίδιο.
Καθάρισα την παγίδα & άδειασα το σωληνάκι.
Γυρνάει καλά και στις αργές και στις γρήγορες στροφές.
Επίσης το λάστιχο ανάμεσα στον κάδο και στο άνω μέρος του πλυντηρίου
έχει μαυρίσει πολύ και δεν καθαρίζει με τίποτα (δείγμα ότι δεν πλένει καλά?)
Αναρωτιόμουν μήπως το πρόβλημα οφείλεται στην μη θέρμανση
του νερού και ήθελα και την γνώμη σας.
Επίσης σε ποιο σημείο της λειτουργίας ενός πλυντηρίου θερμαίνεται το νερό
ώστε να μπορώ να το σταματήσω και να ελέγξω ότι έχει ζεσταθεί σωστά?

Μήπως έχετε κάποια άλλη ιδέα τι μπορώ να ελέγξω 
γιατί η γυναίκα μου ζητάει καινούριο πλυντήριο?

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## panagiwtis

ποσο χρονων ειναι το πληντυριο?

----------


## SDrikos

> ποσο χρονων ειναι το πληντυριο?


Είναι 13 χρόνων, αλλά έχω αλλάξει τον προγραμματιστή

----------


## ipso

Δες αν ζεσταίνει το νερό και ανέβασε θερμοκρασία.

----------


## SDrikos

> Δες αν ζεσταίνει το νερό και ανέβασε θερμοκρασία.


Στην αρχική μου τοποθέτηση αυτό ακριβώς ρώτησα: Πως μπορώ να δω αν ζεσταίνει το νερό.
Δηλαδή σε ποιο σημείο της λειτουργίας ζεσταίνει το νερό ώστε να το σταματήσω και να δω αν το έχει ζεστάνει.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Αναρωτιόμουν μήπως το πρόβλημα οφείλεται στην μη θέρμανση
> του νερού και ήθελα και την γνώμη σας.


Αυτό μπορείς να το καταλάβεις όταν Θα βγάλει τα νερά για 1η φορά (αν δεν θέλεις να ανοίξεις το πάνω καπάκι) .. εννοείται στο πρόγραμμα κυρίως πλύσης (όχι ξεπλύματα που εκεί βγάζει μόνο κρύα ) ... Άρα από το σημείο σχεδόν της κυρίως πλύσης μέχρι και την 1η φορά που θα πετάξει τα νερά . είναι η περιοχή βράσης.
Από την άκρη της αποχέτευσης όταν θα βγάζει νερά . έλεγξε με το χέρι.
Για τις μούχλες μαυρίλες στο λάστιχο ... μετά από κάθε πλύση να αφήνεις το καπάκι ανοικτό να ξεραίνετε και να μην μένουν υγρασία. Καμιά σοδίτσα που και που. 




> Σύμφωνα με την γυναίκα μου δεν πλένει καλά και "γαριάζει" τα ρούχα.


Γαριάζει με ποια έννοια? ξεφτίζει το χρώμα στα ρούχα ή τα διαλύει ? Για το 1ο μπορεί το είδος των ρούχων μπορεί και λάθος επιλογή θερμοκρασίας .. για το 2ο λάθος επιλογή προγράμματος.

----------


## SDrikos

Χθες το βράδυ έκανα  κάποιες δοκιμές.

1. Αρχικά καθάρισα την παγίδα που δεν είχε εξωτερικά σώματα αλλά είχε πιάσει αρκετή γλίτσα,
περίεργο, γιατί προηγούμενη φορά που την είχα καθαρίσει δεν είχε τίποτα.

2. Έβαλα το πλυντήριο άδειο να κάνει μία πλύση στους 40° Celsiou, και έριξα την αποχέτευση σε έναν κουβά
για να μετρήσω την ποσότητα του νερού και την θερμοκρασία του. Αποτελέσματα:
 α. Η ποσότητα νερού που άδειασε είναι περίπου 9 - 10 λίτρα
 β. Το νερό που άδειασε για 1η φορά στο πρόγραμμα κυρίας πλύσης ήταν εντελώς κρύο.


Από τα παραπάνω μπορούμε να συμπεράνουμε ότι το πρόβλημα είναι στην ΜΗ θέρμανση του νερού?
Αν ΝΑΙ, τότε θα πρέπει να δούμε που οφείλεται αυτό.
α. δεν δίνει την κατάλληλη εντολή ο προγραμματιστής
β. δεν δουλεύει ο θερμοστάτης ή ο τρόπος θέρμανσης του νερού (καθώς δεν γνωρίζω ποια είναι η διαδικασία θέρμανσης)

Δεδομένου ότι το πλυντήριο είναι το Brandt WM601 άνω φόρτωσης, μπορείτε να με βοηθήσετε στο τι να ελέγξω και που θα το βρώ?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Η 1η εξέταση που πρέπει να γίνει (από ειδικό) είναι στην αντίσταση βρασμού (με πολύμετρο για ωμική συνέχεια) ... πάντα ΕΚΤΟΣ ΡΕΥΜΑΤΟΣ.
Το μοντέλο δεν το γνωρίζω ... αν ανοίξεις με προσοχή πλαινά καπάκια (αυτά που είναι κατά μήκος ... όχι κατά πλάτος) σε κάποια από τις 2 μεριές θα δεις την αντίσταση.

Ένα βίντεο σχετικό για αλλαγή αντίστασης (δεν είναι για άνω φόρτωσης . αλλά για εμπρόσθια φόρτωση στην ουσία όμως είναι το ίδιο σχεδόν πράγμα) . το βλέπεις από το 2 λεπτό και μετά.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UCtzgpGIvV4

----------

bchris (14-05-13)

----------


## SDrikos

> Η 1η εξέταση που πρέπει να γίνει (από ειδικό) είναι στην αντίσταση βρασμού (με πολύμετρο για ωμική συνέχεια) ... πάντα ΕΚΤΟΣ ΡΕΥΜΑΤΟΣ.
> Το μοντέλο δεν το γνωρίζω ... αν ανοίξεις με προσοχή πλαινά καπάκια (αυτά που είναι κατά μήκος ... όχι κατά πλάτος) σε κάποια από τις 2 μεριές θα δεις την αντίσταση.
> 
> Ένα βίντεο σχετικό για αλλαγή αντίστασης (δεν είναι για άνω φόρτωσης . αλλά για εμπρόσθια φόρτωση στην ουσία όμως είναι το ίδιο σχεδόν πράγμα) . το βλέπεις από το 2 λεπτό και μετά.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UCtzgpGIvV4





IMAG0581.jpg
Η αντίσταση λογικά είναι αυτή που φαίνεται στο δεξί άκρο της φωτογραφίας?

Ξέρουμε περίπου πόσο πρέπει να μου δείξει η αντίσταση ή απλώς να μην είναι κομμένη (ένδειξη άπειρο)?

----------


## ezizu

Αν ξέρεις τα Watt ακριβώς μπορεί να υπολογιστεί πολύ εύκολα.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Βρε Σπύρο .. ποιος σου έκλεψε το μοτέρ? ... μήπως το πέρασες για "αντίσταση" και του άλλαξες τα φώτα?  :Lol: 

Επάνω όπως κοιτάς στις επαφές (στις φίσες) και μέχρι το μέσον της γείωσης αναφέρει τα βατ .

Με πολύμετρο εξετάζεις για άπειρο στις φίσες (άσπρη / μαύρη) κατά 1ο λόγο (για να δεις μήπως είναι κομμένη)
και κατά 2ο λόγο για (βραχυκύκλωμα διαρροή που προς το παρόν μάλλον δεν έχεις διαρροή .. αλλά είναι κανόνας) με όποια από τις 2 επαφές (άσπρο/μαύρο ) + την γείωση .

Αν π.χ. εξωτερικά λέει 2000W ... και με ωμόμετρο μετρήσεις π.χ. στις επαφές (άσπρο / μαύρο) π.χ. 25 Ωμ .

Τότε W= U2 / R  ... = 220V X 220V / 25 Ωμ = 48400 / 25 Ωμ = 1936 W  (Άρα θα είναι εντάξει ) το εργοστάσιο στρογγυλεύει το νούμερο σε χοντρικό 2000W . Εκτός και βρεις μεγάλες αποκλίσεις.

Καλά ρε Σπύρο ... μέχρι και τους πυκνωτές σου κλέψανε?  :Tongue2:

----------

ezizu (14-05-13)

----------


## SDrikos

> Βρε Σπύρο .. ποιος σου έκλεψε το μοτέρ? ... μήπως το πέρασες για "αντίσταση" και του άλλαξες τα φώτα? 
> 
> Επάνω όπως κοιτάς στις επαφές (στις φίσες) και μέχρι το μέσον της γείωσης αναφέρει τα βατ .
> 
> Με πολύμετρο εξετάζεις για άπειρο στις φίσες (άσπρη / μαύρη) κατά 1ο λόγο (για να δεις μήπως είναι κομμένη)
> και κατά 2ο λόγο για (βραχυκύκλωμα διαρροή που προς το παρόν μάλλον δεν έχεις διαρροή .. αλλά είναι κανόνας) με όποια από τις 2 επαφές (άσπρο/μαύρο ) + την γείωση .
> 
> Αν π.χ. εξωτερικά λέει 2000W ... και με ωμόμετρο μετρήσεις π.χ. στις επαφές (άσπρο / μαύρο) π.χ. 25 Ωμ .
> 
> ...


ΩΧ...!!!!!!!
Λες για αυτό να μην λειτουργεί καλά το πλυντήριο? 
Επειδή λείπει το μοτέρ και ο πυκνωτής? και εγώ ψάχνω για την αντίσταση?
Μάλλον δολιοφθορά της γυναίκας είναι για να αγοράσουμε καινούριο πλυντήριο
(αυτήν την εντολή μου έδωσε χθες).........

Η φωτογραφία είναι από παλιότερη επισκευή του.

Στα δικά μας τώρα:
Έλεγξα την αντίσταση και φαίνεται να είναι εντάξει 27Ωμ.
Άρα δεν φταίει αυτή.
Τώρα σκεφτόμαστε: 
1. Φταίει ο προγραμματιστής που δεν δίνει την εντολή?
2. Φταίει ο θερμοστάτης που δεν μεταφέρει την εντολή στην αντίσταση?
3. Φταίει ο αισθητήρας θερμοκρασίας που δεν μετράει σωστά την θερμοκρασία του νερού?

Όλα τα παραπάνω ερωτήματα μου γεννήθηκαν χθες που είδα ότι η αντίσταση είναι εντάξει.
Παρακάτω είναι φωτογραφία από τον θερμοστάτη

Thermostat_2.jpgThermostat_1.jpg

Αυτό που δεν ξέρω είναι πως ακριβώς λειτουργεί η διάταξη (Προγραμματιστής, θερμοστάτης, αισθητήρας θερμοκρασίας)για να στείλει τα 230V στην αντίσταση και να τα θερμάνει, για να μπορέσω να την ελέγξω.

Ο θερμοστάτης επάνω έχει 3 επαφές.
1. Η μία επαφή πάει στον προγραμματιστή.
 Υποθέτω ότι όταν είναι η σωστή ώρα, στέλνει ο προγραμματιστής στον θερμοστάτη τα 230V μέσω αυτής?

2. Η δεύτερη επαφή πάει στην αντίσταση. 
Υποθέτω ότι όταν έρθουν τα 230V από τον προγραμματιστή και ο αισθητήρας θερμοκρασίας έχει διαγνώσει θερμοκρασία μικρότερη από αυτή που του έχουμε ορίσει, τότε βραχυκυκλώνει το άκρο του προγραμματιστή με το άκρο της αντίστασης και στέλνει τα 230V στην αντίσταση?

3. Η τρίτη επαφή πάει στον αισθητήρα θερμοκρασίας. 
Υποθέτω ότι ελέγχει το βραχυκύκλωμα των 2 άλλων επαφών.

Ερωτήματα:
Α. Οι παραπάνω υποθέσεις μου είναι σωστές?
Β. Πως μπορώ να ελέγξω αν ο αισθητήρας θερμοκρασίας λειτουργεί σωστά?
Γ. Πως μπορώ να ελέγξω αν ο θερμοστάτης λειτουργεί σωστά?
Δ. Ο προγραμματιστής στέλνει τα 230V μόνο κατά την διάρκεια του προγράμματος κυρίας πλύσης και μετά σταματάει? (για να μπορέσω να το ελέγξω).

Παρατηρήσεις
--------------
1. Γυρνώντας τον διακόπτη του θερμοστάτη πα΄νω και κάτω από την ένδειξη των 35°C, ακούγεται ένα κλακ.
2. έχοντας το πλυντήριο εκτός ρεύματος, είχα συνέχεια βραχυκύκλωμα μεταξύ των ακροδεκτών του θερμοστάτη που πηγαίνουν στον προγραμματιστή και στην αντίσταση, σε όποια θέση θερμοκρασίας και αν είχα τον θερμοστάτη.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Φίλε Σπύρο ... πολλές ερωτήσεις μαζί και δύσκολο να απαντηθούν όλες μαζί ... πάραυτα θα σου απαντήσω κατά δύναμιν. 
Γιατί κάθε μοντέλο διαφέρει στον τρόπο λειτουργίας του όσον αφορά στο σημείο εντολών για την βράση.




> Έλεγξα την αντίσταση και φαίνεται να είναι εντάξει 27Ωμ.
> Άρα δεν φταίει αυτή.


Σωστά .




> Τώρα σκεφτόμαστε: 
> 1. Φταίει ο προγραμματιστής που δεν δίνει την εντολή?
> 2. Φταίει ο θερμοστάτης που δεν μεταφέρει την εντολή στην αντίσταση?
> 3. Φταίει ο αισθητήρας θερμοκρασίας που δεν μετράει σωστά την θερμοκρασία του νερού?
> 
> Όλα τα παραπάνω ερωτήματα μου γεννήθηκαν χθες που είδα ότι η αντίσταση είναι εντάξει.
> Παρακάτω είναι φωτογραφία από τον θερμοστάτη


Το 2 και 3 στην περίπτωση σου . θεώρησε το 1 και ενιαίο ... δηλαδή δεν έχεις θερμοστάτη (ξεχωριστά ) και αισθητήρα θερμοκρασίας (ξεχωριστά) ... αλλά ο ίδιος ο θερμοστάτης είναι και τα 2 μαζί . 
Επειδή αυτός ο θερμοστάτης εκτός τις 3 επαφές που έχει .... έχει ενσωματωμένο τον αισθητήρα σε ένα σπιράλ κόκκινο (που φαίνεται στην φωτογραφία στα αριστερά της αντίστασης και στεγάζεται εντός του κάδου με την κατάλληλη υποδοχή) δες την φωτογραφία σου καλύτερα στο κόκκινο σπιράλ.




> Αυτό που δεν ξέρω είναι πως ακριβώς λειτουργεί η διάταξη (Προγραμματιστής, θερμοστάτης, αισθητήρας θερμοκρασίας)για να στείλει τα 230V στην αντίσταση και να τα θερμάνει, για να μπορέσω να την ελέγξω.


Δεν είναι δυνατόν και εύκολο να ξέρουμε από τον κάθε κατασκευαστή πως και με ποιον τρόπο και διαδικασία ακολουθεί ο καθένας για την βράση νερού.
Να δώσω τα δικά μου γνωμικά 
π.χ. έτσι φαντάζομαι ένα είδος κατασκευής 
1) Π.χ. μπορεί κάποιος κατασκευαστής να το έκανε να πάρει πρώτα νερό .... από την εντολή του προγραμματιστή ... και ταυτόχρονα μέχρι να γεμίσει ο κάδος με νερό .... 
γυρίζει το μοτέρ δεξιά / αριστερά .   Άλλα πλυντήρια όμως όχι ... που το τελευταίο απλός ακούς να παίρνει νερό χωρίς να γυρίζει δεξιά / αριστερά , παρά μόνο αφού γεμίσει πρώτα με νερό. και γυρίζει κατόπιν... δηλαδή αργότερα . 

Αυτά τα "κολπάκια" και διαφορές κρίνονται από τον συνδυασμό του προγραμματιστή με τον πιεσσοστάτη νερού. και από τον τρόπο που επέλεξε ο κατασκευαστής να λειτουργεί.

2) Αφού ήδη έχει γεμίσει το πλυντήριο με νερό (σαν πρώτο στάδιο εργασίας) ... και το ύψος και η ποσότητα του νερού θα εξαρτηθεί από τον πιεσσοστάτη.  
Ο πιεσσοστάτης όμως έχει και τα δικά του "κολπάκια" πάντοτε ανάλογα τον κατασκευαστή. που ο ρόλος του είναι πως όσο έχει ο πιεσσοστάτης το (Οκέυ) από τον προγγραματιστή να έχει και την πρώτιστη ευθύνη στο να συμπληρώσει το νερό στον κάδο όσο θεωρεί αυτός (ο πιεσσοστάτης ) απαραίτητα το ύψος και την ποσότητα νερού σωστή. 
Αφού συμπληρωθεί το νερό ... ο πιεσσοστάτης κόβει την βαλβίδα νερού να μην πάρει άλλο νερό και να δώσει εντολή ταυτόχρονα να βράσει (που ήδη ο προγραμματιστής έχει έτοιμη την εντολή "βράσε" ) αλλά δια μέσου του πιεσσοστάτη....

Μπορεί όμως και να φτιάχτηκε ανάποδα ... δηλαδή να κατασκευάστηκε .. ο πιεσσοστάτης να νεκρώνει τον προγραμματιστή ... μέχρι να πάρει νερό ... (χωρίς να γυρίζει δεξιά / αριστερά) ... και αφού γεμίσει νερό ο κάδος εκεί που πρέπει ... ο πιεσσοστάτης να δώσει κίνηση στο πρόγραμμα να τρέξει ... και μετά από αυτό δια μέσου του προγράμματος (μετά από λίγο να δώσει αυτός "ο προγραμματιστής" την εντολή "βράσε" .... είναι μπερδεμένη κατάσταση δηλαδή ... ανάλογα πάντα τον κατασκευαστή. Μην αναφέρω άλλες περιπτώσεις γιατί πιο πολύ θα καταλήξει σε μπέρδεμα παρά για σαφείς απαντήσεις. Οπότε τα αφήνουμε με "σεβασμό " στην επιλογή του κάθε κατασκευαστή .... που όλες είναι σχετικά "σωστές" 




> Ο θερμοστάτης επάνω έχει 3 επαφές.
> 1. Η μία επαφή πάει στον προγραμματιστή.
> Υποθέτω ότι όταν είναι η σωστή ώρα, στέλνει ο προγραμματιστής στον θερμοστάτη τα 230V μέσω αυτής?


Ναι σωστά .... αλλά υπήρχαν και περιπτώσεις που γινόταν και το ανάποδο !!
Το παραπάνω είναι σωστό . στα περισσότερα πλυντήρια κατά κόρον...

Αλλά ... υπήρχαν και μοντέλα που ο προγραμματιστής έδινε εντολή μέσω "αυτής" όπως γράφεις ... δηλ του θερμοστάτη... αλλά όσο έβραζε το πλυντήριο .... αυτό δεν γυρνούσε δεξιά/αριστερά !! (από επιλογή και σχεδιασμό κατασκευαστή) ... και άρχιζε να γυρίζει δεξιά / αριστερά ... αφού πρώτα ο θερμοστάτης "πιάσει" πρώτα τους βαθμούς θερμοκρασίας που έχουμε επιλέξει .... ο θερμοστάτης δίνει "εντολή" στο πρόγραμμα !! να ξεκινήσει !!... ελπίζω να μην μπέρδεψα κανέναν και να καταλάβαμε τα σκεπτικά !! (πάντοτε με τις επιλογές και τις προτιμήσεις σχεδιασμού του κατασκευαστή) .




> 2. Η δεύτερη επαφή πάει στην αντίσταση. 
> Υποθέτω ότι όταν έρθουν τα 230V από τον προγραμματιστή και ο αισθητήρας θερμοκρασίας έχει διαγνώσει θερμοκρασία μικρότερη από αυτή που του έχουμε ορίσει, τότε βραχυκυκλώνει το άκρο του προγραμματιστή με το άκρο της αντίστασης και στέλνει τα 230V στην αντίσταση?


Κάπως έτσι ... και σταματά να "βραχυκυκλώνει" το άκρο του προγραμματιστή με το άκρο της αντίστασης ... έχοντας την ευθύνη "τώρα " ο θερμοστάτης ... και όχι ο προγραμματιστής . Που ο προγραμματιστής την δίνει την εντολή (ούτως ή άλλος ) για όσο χρειάζεται και δια μέσου "ευθύνης θερμοστάτη πάντα" .. εκτός από την περιοχή ... με τα ξεπλύματα .. (περιοχή κρύα νερά) ... που εκεί ρόλο παίζει μόνο το πρόγραμμα και ο θερμοστάτης είναι (εκτός σαν να μην υπάρχει) . Και μέσω προγράμματος ακολουθούνται πλέον εντολές  ... Γύρισμα δεξιά/αριστερά / έξοδος νερού από αντλία/ είσοδος νερού και πάλι δια μέσου πιεσσοστάτη/ στράγγιση /στύψιμο κτλ / τερματισμός.




> Ερωτήματα:
> Α. Οι παραπάνω υποθέσεις μου είναι σωστές?
> Β. Πως μπορώ να ελέγξω αν ο αισθητήρας θερμοκρασίας λειτουργεί σωστά?
> Γ. Πως μπορώ να ελέγξω αν ο θερμοστάτης λειτουργεί σωστά?
> Δ. Ο προγραμματιστής στέλνει τα 230V μόνο κατά την διάρκεια του προγράμματος κυρίας πλύσης και μετά σταματάει? (για να μπορέσω να το ελέγξω).


Λογικά θα πρέπει να βγάλεις τον σπιράλ κόκκινο αισθητήρα στην φωτό (με προσοχή να μην σπάσει) το άκρο .
Να ζεστάνεις το άκρο με αναπτήρα . και π.χ. να έχεις επιλέξει από τους 35 - 70 βαθμούς που είναι ο τύπος του .... μια θερμοκρασία .

Να έχεις κάνει έλεγχο . πρώτιστα πως και ποιες επαφές ήταν κλειστές ή ανοικτές ... (όταν είναι σε "κρύα" φάση) .... και αφού το σημειώσεις 
Μετά ζέστανε το άκρο του αισθητήρα και δες αν αυτές οι επαφές (που προσημείωσες ως ανοικτές/ ή κλειστές) ... αντιστράφηκαν αυτήν την φορά μετά από το ζέσταμα και το "κλίκ".




> Παρατηρήσεις
> --------------
> 1. Γυρνώντας τον διακόπτη του θερμοστάτη πα΄νω και κάτω από την ένδειξη των 35°C, ακούγεται ένα κλακ.
> 2. έχοντας το πλυντήριο εκτός ρεύματος, είχα συνέχεια βραχυκύκλωμα μεταξύ των ακροδεκτών του θερμοστάτη που πηγαίνουν στον προγραμματιστή και στην αντίσταση, σε όποια θέση θερμοκρασίας και αν είχα τον θερμοστάτη.


Ναι έτσι είναι όπως τα λες . θα έχεις "συνέχεια" όπου και να το γυρίσεις (μόνιμα) ...
Για να "σπάσει" αυτή η συνέχεια ... πρέπει εννοείται να ζεσταθεί το νερό να αντιστρέψει ο αισθητήρας του θερμοστάτη ... τις ίδιες επαφές του θερμοστάτη . και να συνεχίσει τις υπόλοιπες λειτουργίες.

----------


## ipso

Ο θερμοστάτης σταματάει το πρόγραμμα μέχρι το νερό να ζεσταθεί στην θερμοκρασία που τον ρύθμισες. Το πρόγραμμα τελειώνει κανονικά άρα ο θερμοστάτης θέλει αλλαγή γιατί θεωρεί ότι το νερό είναι ζεστό. Το κουμπί του θερμοστάτη είναι κάλο?

----------


## SDrikos

Έκανα της εξής δοκιμή:

Έβγαλα το καλώδιο του θερμοστάτη που πηγαίνει στον προγραμματιστή (και θεωρώ ότι στέλνει τα 230V στον θερμοστάτη για να τα στείλει μετά αυτός στο ένα άκρο της αντίστασης) και το σύνδεση στον έναν ακροδέκτη του πολυμέτρου. Στον άλλον ακροδέκτη έβαλα το καλώδιο που αφαίρεσα από το άλλο άκρο της αντίστασης.
Έτσι υπέθεσα ότι θα μετρήσω πότε στέλνει ο προγραμματιστής τα 230V στον θερμοστάτη (χωρίς να παρεμβάλεται αυτός όμως), για να ελέγξω τον προγραμματιστή.

Δυστυχώς κατά την διάρκεια της κυρίας πλύσης δεν μέτρησα καθόλου 230V στο πολύμετρο.

Σχέδιο αρχικής συνδεσμολογίας

thermostat connections.jpg






Αν η λογική μου είναι σωστή, τότε δεν στέλνει τα 230V στον θερμοστάτη 
ο προγραμματιστής. Άρα το πρόβλημα είναι στον προγραμματιστή.

Δεδομένου ότι πριν κάποιο καιρό είχα αλλάξει τον προγραμματιστή, τότε υποπτεύομαι
ότι δεν έχει συνδεθεί ο θερμοστάτης στον σωστό ακροδέκτη του προγραμματιστή.



Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι όταν είχα πάει να αγοράσω τον καινούριο προγραμματιστή, μου είπαν
ότι το μοντέλο του προηγούμενου (TD010051) το είχαν καταργήσει και το είχαν αντικαταστήσει
με το 52x5011.
Το θέμα είναι ότι ενώ τα 2 μοντέλα εμφανισιακά ήταν ίδια, οι ακροδέκτες τους δεν είχαν την ίδια σειρά ονομασίας και ούτε τα ίδια βραχυκυκλώματα.
Εγώ θεώρησα ότι το σωστά ήταν να βάλω τα καλώδια στα pin με τον ίδιο κωδικό (π.χ το μπλε που ήταν στο C5 στον παλιό, να το βάλω πάλι στο C5 στο καινούριο, παρόλο που το C5 στο καινούριο ήταν σε διαφορετικό σημείο του προγραμματιστή.
Επίσης άφησα τα βραχυκυκλώματα όπως ήταν εργοστασιακά στον καινούριο και δεν τα πείραξα.

Συνδεσμολογίες Αρχικού προγραμματιστή

Controller old TD010051.jpg

Συνδεσμολογίες καινούριου προγραμματιστή

Controller New 52x5011.jpg

Αν η σκέψη μου είναι σωστή μήπως έχετε καμμία ιδέα που μπορώ να βρω την συνδεσμολογία για τον προγραμματιστή?
Το πλυντήριο είναι μοντέλο BRandt WM601 -D/D.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Δεδομένου ότι πριν κάποιο καιρό είχα αλλάξει τον προγραμματιστή, τότε υποπτεύομαι
> ότι δεν έχει συνδεθεί ο θερμοστάτης στον σωστό ακροδέκτη του προγραμματιστή.


Με το παραπάνω εννοείς , ότι ενδιάμεσα δούλεψε έστω και για λίγο σωστά?

----------


## SDrikos

ΟΧΙ. Εννοώ ότι μάλλον από τότε που άλλαξα τον προγραμματιστή δεν ζεσταίνει το νερό. Άρα έχω κάνει λάθος συνδεσμολογία.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Τέτοια σχέδια μας κάνουν άνω κάτω. 




> Συνδεσμολογίες Αρχικού προγραμματιστή
> 
> 
> 
> Συνδεσμολογίες καινούριου προγραμματιστή


Περίμενα κανένα σχεδιάκι της προκοπής σαν το παρακάτω ... με αρ@@δια. Πανάθεμα την Brandt..
INDERSIT 090 091 L5 L8 CROUZET TIMER 910 -1207.JPG

Πάντως τα δικά σου σχέδια τα κατάλαβα ελάχιστα γιατί δεν ξεχωρίζουν οι υπογραμμίσεις για κάθε θέση . και θέλει πολλές διευκρινήσεις ... 

π.χ. στο δικό σου σχέδιο παρατηρώ ότι όλη η σειρά Α και όλη η σειρά Β είναι χωρίς προβλήματα και αυτονόητα και σαφές ... αλλά .. από την σειρά C και συγκεκριμένα από C3 (όπου στον παλιό φαίνεται να είχε 2 καλώδια ) ... το χαρακτηρισμένο ως (Pink "clear shield" & Brown "yellow" ) .... το Brown (Yellow ) του παλιού (που ήταν στο C3) θα το βάλεις στο D3 του καινούριου .
Έτσι το διαβάζω .... αλλά ... υπάρχουν ασάφειες στις υπογραμμίσεις και δεν με αφήνει το σχέδιο σου να καταλάβω αν όντως εννοεί ότι στο C3 είχε 2 καλώδια κτλ.
Ή π.χ. στο C4 του παλιού είχε ως φαίνεται ... white (clear shield) & yellow? και στον καινούριο θα μεταφέρεις το Yellow του παλιού που ήταν στο C4  στον D4 του νέου. 
Πολλές ασάφειες. ας περιμένουμε και κανέναν άλλον γιατί αυτά τα σχέδια δεν είναι σαφή ... και τουλάχιστον χρειάζεται να έχεις μπροστά σου τον εγκέφαλο με τις ονομασίες στις επαφές και τα χρώματα των καλωδίων για να βγει κάτι.
Αντίγραφο από Brandt πλ&#9.JPG

----------


## SDrikos

Τελικά πέρασα από τον Κουμπή (Ίλιον) που έχει την αντιπροσωπεία της Brandt,
και μου έδωσαν το ηλεκτρολογικό σχέδιο.
Από το σχέδιο παρατήρησα ότι κατά την αλλαγή του προγραμματιστή , είχα κάνει λάθος στο καλώδιο
που πήγαινε στον θερμοστάτη, και αντί να το συνδέσω στο D5 του προγραμματιστή, το είχα συνδέσει
στο C5 του προγραμματιστή.
Το άλλαξα και τώρα ζεσταίνει το νερό κανονικά.

Ελπίζω να μην βρει κανένα άλλο πρόβλημα η γυναίκα...

Σας ευχαριστώ για την βοήθειά σας.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Σπύρο αν δεν το απαγορεύει η "πολιτική" της Brandt . τοποθέτησε το σχέδιο του μοντέλου εδώ

----------

